# Pupillo sex



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Oggi è stata una giornata...
:incazzato:

Non per me...io ero tranquilla come una bimba, ma per tutti quelli intorno.
Particolarmente agitati.

Mi sentivo come se viaggiassi in una dimensione parallela.
Rallentata. In sciallo mentale e fisico. 
Oggi poca gente qui...Anche il Grande capo galattico è andato via subito dopo pranzo.
Ma quelli che c'erano...in botta.

Perchè?
Ho subodorato che lunedi cazzio globale da parte di Manager.
Ci sarò dentro anche io?
Non lo so.
Ma tanto sarò a farmi conizzare la guest star quindi non me ne fotte una cippa!:mrgreen:

Mica si è preoccupato di chiedermi se c'ero...
E poi comunque sono tranquilla. Non c'è nulla per cui io debba ricevere cartellino giallo o rosso.

Al limite gli faccio un soffocotto davanti a tutti e vedi come si rilassa. 

L'unica cosa degna di nota di oggi è che...Pupillo. Il santo goretto...mi ha fatto una proposta...
E fatta da lui. E' tenera. (oltre che un pò ridicola ammetto).
L'altra domenica, quando ero con Manager il discorso Pupillo è uscito.
Ha cominciato lui.
Mi ha detto che ha "sondato" il terreno perchè alla fine gli sembrava davvero strano che uno come Pupillo, innamoratissimo della compagna, appena andati a convivere eccetera, potesse seriamente pensare di tradire, ma  ha avuto la conferma che in effetti...
-Manager...lo sai...travio i fedeli. Pochi hanno i tuoi anticorpi..- Flap flap.
-Ok la cotta...ma proprio tradire? No. Non ce lo vedo...-
-Ma anche tu eri fedele...-

Oggi invece Pupillo ha scatenato l'artiglieria pesante.
Ha cominciato portandomi un tubo di bacetti.
Poi siamo andati a pranzo insieme.
-Lo sai che dicono che io e te abbiamo una_ passioncella_?- ha detto
Come potrei solo pensare di scopare uno che usa termini come passioncella...-Bene. Lascia che parlino. Ti interessa qualcosa?-
-No, anzi...Sono felice quando faccio ingelosire un pò il capo e visto che sei la sua preferita...-
_E non sai quanto caro Pupi. Non sai quanto..._
Poi però i discorsi sono scivolati un pò sul personale e non so come. Non so perchè. Insomma non so un cazzo, lui -Io sono uomo da una botta e via. Non reggerei lo stress di un amante...-
Oddio...gli uomini da una botta e via nel mio immaginario sono almeno tartarugati. Belli come il sole. Maschi da paura. Sguardo fiero. 
Pupi invece è un cucciolo. Uno di quelli che se me lo ritrovassi in un letto sarebbe davvero usato come il peggiore degli slave.
No no...passo. Mi piacciono quelli che un pò si ribellano almeno all'inizio.
E' un bravo ragazzo. Ma troppo bravo ragazzo. Mi sembrerebbe di stuprarlo sul serio.
Ho un cuore anche io.
-Ti stai proponendo come botta e via?- ho chiesto. Sono sempre abbastanza diretta, con lui poi.
-Si.- ed è diventato viola.
Cazzo.
Ho recitato nuovamente la parte della super fedele con dispensa di tradire forse.
-Sono lusingata che tu ti proponga da una botta e via..bla bla...ma davvero..bla bla...sono per ora fedele...bla bla...e poi non potrei mai....-
Una montagna di cazzate. Ma mi dispiace infrangere tutti i suoi sogni romantici perchè è anche colpa mia che gli ho sempre fatto flap flap per i miei biechi obbiettivi.

Rientrata in ufficio ho cominciato a lavorare e..una mail.
Non di Manager. Di Pupi.
_
Mi piace lo spazio...a te?_

E una foto di una camera motel con pianeti.
Mi sono ribaltata dal ridere sulla sedia.
Perchè me lo sono immaginata tutto rosso ed emozionato. Con il cuore in gola mentre cercava le camere dei motel e piuttosto vergognoso dell'azione, in una sorta di timidezza fuori tempo che davvero in lui risulta quasi adorabile, mandarmi la mail.
Credo che per lui sia stato il massimo dell'hard.

_Mi spiace..ma i motel non sono il mio genere, almeno credo.
Non ci sono mai andata quindi.._:angeletto:

Ha fatto un piccolo passo indietro.
E non si è parlato più di Motel.

Ecco. Però una cosa la devo ammettere.
Non sento sensi di colpa nei confronti di niente e nessuno ma nei confronti del dolce Pupi...qualcosa che mi scastra lo stomaco c'è.

Perchè lui, lo sto tradendo. E mi dispiace. 
Penso se un giorno lui dovesse scoprire di me e Manager...ci rimarrebbe di merda.
Non per la storia in sè.
Ma perchè io e lui parliamo di Manager. Gossippiamo come due comari a volte.
Ci copriamo a vicenda quando scoppia qualche casino. E ci sono molte cose che in questo anno abbiamo "coperto."
Insomma...lui con me parla, e anche io, fidandosi completamente della sottoscritta, e fa bene perchè mai e poi mai farei o direi qualcosa per nuocergli.


Ma l'idea che lui possa pensare che io magari...

Questo si che è tradire per me.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2012)

"me lo sono immaginata tutto rosso ed emozionato. Con il cuore in gola mentre cercava le camere dei motel e piuttosto vergognoso dell'azione, in una sorta di timidezza fuori tempo che davvero in lui risulta quasi adorabile, mandarmi la mail.
Credo che per lui sia stato il massimo dell'hard."

Tebe, certo che hai una conoscenza e una intima comprensione dei maschi che incontri, che rasenta l'inconcepibile...


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Secondo me invece del bla bla sul tuo essere fedele dovevi dirgli una mezza verità... Dovevi confessare che avevi un amante ed eri troppo presa da lui... Logicamente specificando che non era uno dell'ambiente lavorativo.... Ecc. Ecc. 

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

_Oddio...gli uomini da una botta e via nel mio immaginario sono almeno tartarugati. Belli come il sole. Maschi da paura. Sguardo fiero. 
_
È forse questo il motivo perché mi hai detto che con me vuoi trombare di nuovo....

Cattivik (ostaggio di Morfeo)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2462 ha detto:
			
		

> Secondo me invece del bla bla sul tuo essere fedele dovevi dirgli una mezza verità... Dovevi confessare che avevi un amante ed eri troppo presa da lui... Logicamente specificando che non era uno dell'ambiente lavorativo.... Ecc. Ecc.
> 
> Cattivik


E qui te l'appoggio Catty!
La cosa credo avrebbe aumentato la complicità del pupo senza ledere la sua autostima.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2461 ha detto:
			
		

> "me lo sono immaginata tutto rosso ed emozionato. Con il cuore in gola mentre cercava le camere dei motel e piuttosto vergognoso dell'azione, in una sorta di timidezza fuori tempo che davvero in lui risulta quasi adorabile, mandarmi la mail.
> Credo che per lui sia stato il massimo dell'hard."
> 
> Tebe, certo che hai una conoscenza e una intima comprensione dei maschi che incontri, che rasenta l'inconcepibile...


:mrgreen:, magari fosse sempre così...ma credo sia dovuto al fatto che in casa erano praticamente tutti maschi. A scuola più o meno anche e in tutti i miei lavori la presenza maschile è sempre stata dominante e poi...ragiono un pò come loro..
Pupillo è davvero un libro aperto e dopo un anno che lavoriamo insieme...insomma...con lui è facile...

Poi dico sempre che tendenzialmente gli uomini sono menti semplici. Non perchè cretini ma perchè nel dna hanno meno percorsi emotivi tortuosi.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2462 ha detto:
			
		

> Secondo me invece del bla bla sul tuo essere fedele dovevi dirgli una mezza verità... Dovevi confessare che avevi un amante ed eri troppo presa da lui... Logicamente specificando che non era uno dell'ambiente lavorativo.... Ecc. Ecc.
> 
> Cattivik


No no. Nemmeno morta. Gli avrebbe dato il via libera per altri broccolamenti. In ufficio lo chiamano Martello...lascia stare...


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2463 ha detto:
			
		

> _Oddio...gli uomini da una botta e via nel mio immaginario sono almeno tartarugati. Belli come il sole. Maschi da paura. Sguardo fiero.
> _
> È forse questo il motivo perché mi hai detto che con me vuoi trombare di nuovo....
> 
> Cattivik (ostaggio di Morfeo)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sarai scemo....:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2467 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sarai scemo....:rotfl:


Più che scemo... 

Cattivik

P.S. Cosa tocca fare per un soffocotto...


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2468 ha detto:
			
		

> Più che scemo...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. *Cosa tocca fare per un soffocotto...*


:mexicanche la leggenda narra io sia scarsa di brutto...)


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2469 ha detto:
			
		

> :mexicanche la leggenda narra io sia scarsa di brutto...)


Mi offro come cavia per farti imparare...

Cattivik

P.S. Vale quello di prima...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Catty, mi stai scadendo. 

Questo non è più broccolaggio, è scodinzolamento. 

Che fine ha fatto tutta la tua arte broccolatoria?!:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebina bella, per prendere ripetizioni, non affidarti a dei maturandi per giunta ripetenti.

Ci vuole qualcuno di grande sensibilità ed avvezzo all'insegnamento, capace di guidarti nel modo migliore all'acquisizione della necessaria esperienza, dell'uso della fantasia e della sensibilità artistica gestite con impegno e disciplina.
Sarebbe per me un onore contribuire alla tua crescita tecnica ed artistica.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2472 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina bella, per prendere ripetizioni, non affidarti a dei maturandi per giunta ripetenti.
> 
> Ci vuole qualcuno di grande sensibilità ed avvezzo all'insegnamento, capace di guidarti nel modo migliore all'acquisizione della necessaria esperienza, dell'uso della fantasia e della sensibilità artistica gestite con impegno e disciplina.
> Sarebbe per me un onore contribuire alla tua crescita tecnica ed artistica.


Ora scrivo una pagina di blog sui soffocotti Tebani


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2471 ha detto:
			
		

> Catty, mi stai scadendo.
> 
> Questo non è più broccolaggio, è scodinzolamento.
> 
> Che fine ha fatto tutta la tua arte broccolatoria?!:mrgreen:


A mia discolpa... Sono ko paritarie e graminacee mi stanno attaccando su tutti i fronti!!!

Cattivik 

P.S. Per chi non lo ha capito con soffocotto intendo aiuto alla respirazione... Anche l'asma fa capolino...

P.S. Tebe chi il cuore chi l'apparato respiratorio... Mi Sto arrivando! Che ti tocca il ruolo di infermierina...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Marò! E io che mi sentivo rottame.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2481 ha detto:
			
		

> A mia discolpa... Sono ko paritarie e graminacee mi stanno attaccando su tutti i fronti!!!
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> ...


Si si. L'infermiera della morte. Vieni bel malatino. Vieni...


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2499 ha detto:
			
		

> Si si. L'infermiera della morte. Vieni bel malatino. Vieni...


Che sia una morte soffocotata.... 

Cattivik


----------

